# Is corid ok for pregnant does?



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

The weather is wet here and we had a few nice days. Now my one bred does has soft pellets/dog turd poops and showed a lot of coccidia in her fecal. 

I've always treated with diluted liquid corid like Toth boar goats recommends and it has always worked for me, so I was going to go ahead, but wanted to check before I do it since she's pregnant.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As far as I know Corid is ok. What stage pregnancy is she?


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> As far as I know Corid is ok. What stage pregnancy is she?


She is about 6 or 7 weeks bred.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some say not before the first 60 days preg.
I would ask a vet or the manufacturer in case.

I cannot see anything about it on the label.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If she were mine, I'd be giving a lot of crushed garlic and vitamin C to support her until she is 10 weeks along. I've had good luck doing that. But I don't have does that have a tremendous amount of market value, and that may change your assessment. My unborn are almost always an upgrade from their mothers, so that's how I think, normally. Protect the babies, unless I'll lose both anyway.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

mariarose said:


> If she were mine, I'd be giving a lot of crushed garlic and vitamin C to support her until she is 10 weeks along. I've had good luck doing that. But I don't have does that have a tremendous amount of market value, and that may change your assessment. My unborn are almost always an upgrade from their mothers, so that's how I think, normally. Protect the babies, unless I'll lose both anyway.


I think this is what I'll do. She was bred on Nov 5th, so not too much longer to wait. After doing the initial fecal, I came out again to measure her girth for an accurate weight for the first corid dose. I gave her the corid, and then all of a sudden she had a normal poop. So I think I'll leave the corid alone for now, and give her lots of garlic and vitamin c and just keep monitoring. I did another fecal on the normal looking poop and saw an elevated number of coccidia, but nothing like the numbers in the turd poop. Very strange! It's like she was flushing herself of the coccidia that one bowl movement.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, No,

If You have given a dose of CoRid already, please let me persuade you to finish the treatment. Much worse than starting, is starting and not finishing, a course of parasiticide or antibiotic in my (extremely serious) opinion.

Please finish, and not allow somewhat resistant coccidia to reproduce.

Allow me to urge you toward finishing this course. As you said, it is very close to being safe anyway. You've already (probably wisely) exposed the fetuses to CoRid anyway. Don't stop. This could have serious repercussions for your whole farm, not just this single pregnancy.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

So I called the vet at UC Davis and did some research. I couldn't find anywhere that said corid was bad for pregnant goats. The vet didn't know either, but said he'd look it up and call back. I didn't get a call back yet. 

So I'm going to go with the full 5 days of corid AND the immune support of garlic and vitamin c. I got the costco bottle of vit. C chewable. They are 500mg each. How much should I give? One per day?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, I think one or two would be just fine. I think you are very wise.


----------

